# Ozzy 10-7-07 --21-10-09



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Cant believe that i am posting something on here...Ozzy died peacefully in his sleep this morning ...Taken away far to early from me 

run free big Guy at the bridge and hope yopu meet up with Buster i am sure you will get on like a house on fire , and don't be causing trouble up there 


He had an xray yesterday , he could not recover form the sedative he was given, the xray showed him to have avery small liver...
At least he is at peace now

Love you always my beautiful baby

Juliex


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh no!

Im so sorry


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

im soo sorry for your loss x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So horrible when they go to the bridge so young, have loads of fun at the bridge Ozzy xx.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Ozzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

We are all here for you sweetie, run free Ozzy, so sorry for your loss


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Julie, i am so very sorry for your loss of you beautiful EBT Ozzy, i know how much he was loved by you and your familiy, he was a brave boy and a credit to you,.
Although his time with you was short i am sure you have a lifetime of memories , they cannot be taken from you,i know its hard remember the good times Rest in peace dear Ozzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ayt! It's killing me softly. I know what it feels if you loss a pet dog. It hurt much mostly if you are not yet ready to accept his RIP.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very very sorry to hear this and so young too.:sad:

Have fun at the bridge gorgeous lad and say hello to my Sabre for me.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw thats so sad im so sorry for your loss R.I.P Ozzy xxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, its even worse when they die before there time.
RIP Ozzy x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Ozzy, your time on earth was far too short, may you run free at rainbow bridge until reunited with your human family.

Thinking of you. So sorry
regards
DT


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss

RIP Ozzy


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for your lovely comments

Ozzy was only two when he went to the bridge on Wednesday but he had such a brilliant time whilst he was here, so glad i had the pleasure of him being here with us for those little years he was alive..

have fun up there pet xxx









Juliex


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor you  RIP Ozzy


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. He was one handsome boy.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss...so young..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so sorry for your loss R.I.P Ozzy


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww! run free at rainbow bridge big boy! 
R.I.P OZZY xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hiya Julie.

Sorry for your loss - thinking of you Karen xxx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh no! Poor you, poor Ozzy :crying:
Run free at the bridge big guy!


----------



## Shezeus (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss & so young 
R.I.P Ozzy x


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

so sorry to hear your sad news. x x x


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no that's terrible I'm so sorry!!


----------

